# Never seen R34 Front on 200SX



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

I have never seen anyone's pic of an r34 front bumper on a 200sx. Does anyone on this forum have a pic so i can see what it looks like ON the car ?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats because its stupid.r34 parts belong on an r34


----------



## Los_Loco_2001 (Jan 12, 2004)

hey man its not that dumb i saw R34 headlights and front bumper on honda accord and it didnt look have bad on the real it looked fuckin dope


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> thats because its stupid.r34 parts belong on an r34


Keep up the attitude and you'll find yourself gone.

Xdrian - The closest thing to an R34-style kit that exists is the Octane kit. There was a post a while back in Member Rides of a white Sentra with the Octane kit, although as far as I can tell, the photos are long gone. I believe there is a car or two on Cardomain that has the Octane bumper, but you'd have to fish around.

Even more Skyline-ish is the Omega kit and Sensei/R33 kit. 1CLNB14 has the Omega front:









And NismoB14 used to have the Sensei/R33:









The differences between the two are in how low the kit sits (Omega is much lower), the grille (Sensei doesn't have one built-in), how close the bumper sits to the headlights (Sensei is much closer-in), curvature along the fender line (Sensei is more curved, Omega is more straight), and the lower lip (Omega's is removable, Sensei's is a part of the bumper). There are other minor differences as well.

You also, could, of course, acutally take an R34 front bumper and have it molded on, but it's likely it would wind up looking goofy and strange, since the R34 is much wider than the 200SX. Also, it would cost a lot more money than you're willing to spend.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

I've seen an R34 front for a 200sx on GTP and was just wondering how it looked on a 200sx. The R33 looks great i wish i had the money to buy it with the skirts but i need to find a better looking rear.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Likewise, I've seen the bumper alone on GTP's website, but they don't have a photo of the car. There's a 200/Sentra or two on Cardomain that has it, but you'd have to look for it, which could be a task.

Personally, I don't like the look of the Octane as much as the Omega/R33. Really, the Omega kit is my favorite for people going for a show look. It's not real practical on the street (although it's not terrible with the lip off), but for an aggressive kit like that, it's got the cleanest lines of the bunch.

So, some rear bumper suggestions to go with the kit, huh? I agree, the Extreme rear that they sell with the Omega kit looks like ass. JMO, of course.

This is the Street Scene rear lip, molded into a '99 bumper, as seen on Sean's car:









And this is Chris's car, with the GTR rear:









Both are good choices that go well with the front and sides of the Omega kit.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

ive seen some r34 kits on ebay for the b14. just dont know the authneticity og them.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The only auction for the Octane kit that I could find on Ebay had cheesy photos that didn't do a good job of showing the kit. It also was for a GTP kit, which is bad news.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah those are nice rears. Where would i be able to get that lip from ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Summit Racing sells it. Runs about $150 before shipping.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Kuyaprax is a member of nissanforums. Check out his site on the link below.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

that rear gtr bumper is real nice looking. I think thats the first clear shot i've seen of the rear of a gtr kit. I always see the front and sides.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Kuyaprax is a member of nissanforums. Check out his site on the link below.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


 That is one insane car but that is still an R33 front.


----------

